# Steering Wheel for R32



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi All

Just found out that the Momo 'style' steering wheel fitted to my car is a cheap crap copy (was on when I bought it). It is now showing stress cracks and so I need a replacement.
What have you guys got or any recommendations where to purchase? 
No more copies thanks!!


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Still looking - anyone got anything lying about?

cheers


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Got an original oem early in very good condition


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

FRRACER said:


> Got an original oem early in very good condition


Thank you FFRACER for the reply. My car is so far from OEM that an original wheel would not look right in this case. 

The search continues.


----------



## Makis (Mar 19, 2017)

FRRACER said:


> Got an original oem early in very good condition


Do you have pics (since every one has a different view what good condition means) and also what's your asking price.

Best regards
Maki


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I bought a Personal Neo Grinta to replace the aging Momo Millennium Evo wheel I had before. I absolutely love it. It wasn't hugely expensive either, it is leather with red stitch. Quite a popular choice for R33's, it should fit the 32 as well I would have thought as you already have the steering boss.  I'll have a look on my build thread for where I got it from, it was a couple of years ago now!


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Red Duke said:


> I bought a Personal Neo Grinta to replace the aging Momo Millennium Evo wheel I had before. I absolutely love it. It wasn't hugely expensive either, it is leather with red stitch. Quite a popular choice for R33's, it should fit the 32 as well I would have thought as you already have the steering boss.  I'll have a look on my build thread for where I got it from, it was a couple of years ago now!


That is a nice wheel but I believe (someone correct me if I am wrong) that Personal/Nardi are 74mm pcd and my boss and Momo wheels are 70mm. It would be cheaper to retain my boss and get another MOMO making sure it is genuine this time!! I am quite liking the MOMO Jet.Anybody have any experience with this wheel? The carbon trim would match well with the carbon skinned dash in my car.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a HKB boss which is double drilled for Momo / Nardi / Sparco wheels.  Funnily enough I looked at the Momo Jet but went for the Neo Grinta as it matched my handbrake and gear shift gaiters.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Makis said:


> Do you have pics (since every one has a different view what good condition means) and also what's your asking price.
> 
> Best regards
> Maki


Contact me on supertec_racing on Instagram. I’ll send you some pictures.


----------



## Makis (Mar 19, 2017)

@FRRACER - sorry i don't have Instagram or Facebook 

Can't you just post pics here ?

Regards
Maki


----------



## Mick E (Sep 7, 2014)

Fitted my new GENUINE Momo Jet steering wheel today and it looks great:smokin:

Big thanks to Patrick at Carnoisseur who not only supplied the wheel at a great price of £190 (including bolts and horn push but also sent me a retainer ring foc overnight as the horn push did not sit correctly on my existing boss. (not sure why the picture came out sideways)


----------



## My_Names_Buck (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks lovely! mine a little tatty and considering the upgrade options


----------

